# Donald Trump's New Season



## golfgirl14

What do you think of the Trumpster and his show?

Donald J. Trump's Fabulous World of Golf

His world just keeps getting more fabulous. This January, Donald J. Trump returns for a second season of celebrity competition and extraordinary luxury to give you a behind-the-scenes look at his globally expanding golf empire. For the next 16 weeks, Golf Channel follows Mr. Trump from his newest course in Philadelphia to the construction of Trump International Golf Links in Scotland—and everywhere in between—documenting the most stunning vistas of the North Sea and the most intimate details of this billionaire’s vision.

Premiering Monday, January 31 at 9 p.m. ET, Donald J. Trump’s Fabulous World of Golf delivers all the extravagance, business savvy and celebrity you’ve come to expect from the show, but it doesn’t stop there. This season brings more incredible golf, more star-studded cameos and more insider industry perspective from Mr. Trump and his closest business associates. So, tune to Golf Channel every Monday at 9 p.m. ET for an exclusive view of what a golf empire looks like from the top.


----------



## FrogsHair

TGC's Trump programming is one of two that I watch on a regular basis. The other being when they televise the Euro Golf tournaments in the early mornings. I like Trump's attitude, and it is no secret he is very "hands on" with everything he spends money on to build to his own specs.


----------

